# Another trip to Cuba



## Grimalkin (Sep 7, 2011)

So I don't smoke much (maybe 2-3 sticks a month) but I love the cubans compared to NCs. My last trip (2 years ago) I was fortunate enough to snake 2 boxes of RASS 2014 stamped (#2 on the 2015 CA list, not that it matters), a box of BRC, and a box of Vegas Rubiana Robusto. I fell in love with the BRCs, I am planning to buy many boxes next time. The Vegas was "okay" for me, they have been aging now for 2.5 years and are getting better, the RASS, also, I am not a MASSIVE fan of them, but they are yummy, but the Bolivar profile really seems to strike a tone for me and actually makes my mouth water when I think of them.

So I am wondering for you guys, which boxes should I try out this time if I really liked the BRC? For sure I will try to get a couple boxes of BRC (50 sticks) and I have another 50 to get tax free (my wifes allotment).Its hard to know locally in Cuba if I will like it if I get a sample stick, last time the RASS was in a sick period in Cuba, I only smoked one, and laid them down when I got home for 6 months before trying them again, with a vast improvement.

Some brands I thought about getting last time: H Upman Mag 46, Partagas SD4, Bolivar Belicosos Finos (I will likely get a box of these).

Also, I may take a trip to the valley this time, is it worth buying those custom rolled cigars by the farmers? I priced it out last time, and the custom rolls at the LCDH cost just a bit less than the BRCs last time, so I decided to forget the customs, they aren't cheap enough.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Go with the Partagas and the Boli's IMHO.
Have a safe trip.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

I would go to the Hotel Comodoro in Havana and ask Alex for some of his custom rolls.

Both you and your wife have a 100 cigar limit, so you can bring 200 total back duty free.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

bpegler said:


> I would go to the Hotel Comodoro in Havana and ask Alex for some of his custom rolls.
> 
> Both you and your wife have a 100 cigar limit, so you can bring 200 total back duty free.


I have heard lately there can be a problem exiting the country with too many custom rolls, not to mention the difficulty of finding that many ready-to-buy. So, maybe a mix of some custom rolls with factory marques makes sense.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

curmudgeonista said:


> I have heard lately there can be a problem exiting the country with too many custom rolls, not to mention the difficulty of finding that many ready-to-buy. So, maybe a mix of some custom rolls with factory marques makes sense.


Re reading my post, it does sound like I'm suggesting that he should purchase 200 customs, but I was really just trying to let him know that he had twice the number of cigars (200vs100) to play with.

Thanks for the clarification, and I agree with you.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

bpegler said:


> Re reading my post, it does sound like I'm suggesting that he should purchase 200 customs, but I was really just trying to let him know that he had twice the number of cigars (200vs100) to play with.
> 
> Thanks for the clarification, and I agree with you.


I thought about taking a trip down there (while we still can) just to fetch a suitcase full of custom rolls. Then I heard some of the horror stories about them being confiscated going through Cuban emigration. No recourse. No appeal. I think I'll leave it to those who know the ropes.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

curmudgeonista said:


> I thought about taking a trip down there (while we still can) just to fetch a suitcase full of custom rolls. Then I heard some of the horror stories about them being confiscated going through Cuban emigration. No recourse. No appeal. I think I'll leave it to those who know the ropes.


I believe that there is a, shall we say, way to give a small "tip" to the Cuban officials. I believe that this is customary.

But like you, I'll leave this to someone else.


----------



## Bruced (May 20, 2017)

bpegler said:


> I would go to the Hotel Comodoro in Havana and ask Alex for some of his custom rolls.
> 
> Both you and your wife have a 100 cigar limit, so you can bring 200 total back duty free.


We use to cross over just West of Yuma into a Mexican ?border Town for the sole purpose of buying prescription drugs because we could buy then there at 15 -30% of the cost in the USA. Somethings we bought cost way less than the 15 -30% because they were available generic in Mexico.

Now the real point is why you come back to the USA be honest with the Customers Officers. I have been through Customs 100's of times. Declare what you bought, if you own taxes don't try and hide the item you want to bring back duty free. If you are caught trying to beat the system the Customer Officer can be real not fun to deal with.

I have come across the border with several bag full of prescription meds. Customers Office asks what you bring back from Mexico? I reply my prescriptions, and I had prescription for each drug from a US Doctor, or MT Prescription Bottle. 99% of the time the office might peer in the bags, never ever had them dump the bags for a good look, and most of the time after declaring verbally what I had I heard NEXT, and I move across the border.


----------



## scott1256ca (Jan 4, 2017)

If he is in Vancouver B.C. we are only allowed 50 cigars per person.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

scott1256ca said:


> If he is in Vancouver B.C. we are only allowed 50 cigars per person.


+1

Yep. And the problem I mentioned was with getting custom rolls out of Cuba, not into the US or Canada.
Going through "emigration" not "immigration".


----------



## scott1256ca (Jan 4, 2017)

Thx Jack. I was actually referring to mr. Peglers post on allowing 200 cigars for the 2 people. 
Why do they care if you take custom rolls out of Cuba? I assume the don't have a problem with boxes????


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

scott1256ca said:


> Thx Jack. I was actually referring to mr. Peglers post on allowing 200 cigars for the 2 people.
> Why do they care if you take custom rolls out of Cuba? I assume the don't have a problem with boxes????


I get you. I was just ricocheting off what you said to clarify for others that I was talking about problems getting certain cigars out of Cuba, not problems bringing them into the US or Canada.

Not sure what the logic or justification is behind confiscating custom rolls if you have too many. But, as someone said on another forum where we were discussing it, it's a communist country and both corruption and opportunism by minor officials is to be expected. The allowable number I heard was 20 customs, but I don't know for sure. One guy said they took ALL of his cigars, custom rolls and banded factory brands, ostensibly because he had more custom rolls than was allowed. Then again, some people said they didn't even check theirs. Risky, though. I'd hate to drop a few hundred dollars on cigars only to come home empty handed.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

From what i have heard from many friends that travel to Cuba frequently. Any cigars that are not accompanied by an official receipt of purchase from a Government store. Are subject to confiscation, this not only protects the buyer. But protects the LCDH franchise as well. As far as customs as long as one does not make a pig of themselves. And has a twenty dollar bill in his hand the possibilities are endless. They are just poor people trying to make an extra buck. No different than most Spanish cultured countries. Ever go across the border to Tijuana Mexico the pan handlers are beyond annoying. The only place i have never seen it is traveling through Spain itself.


----------



## Bruced (May 20, 2017)

I am not sure if it is even possible to bring back more then 100 sticks per person, so if it is being thought of call Customs before you leave. Also there is a dollar limit on items brought back, after you reach that point in value you will be accessed TAX.

Recall a man who bought a Rolex in St Thomas or some stop on our cruise ship. He put the Rolex in with his socks, tried to sell the Customs Officer he had it for years. The Box & Warranty Card were hidden in his wife luggage. The lie did not work, and he paid on the spot big duty on something Customs might have left go cheap had he declared the Rolex to start with.

This Customer Inspector are not stupid, most are not badge heavy try people. But they can turn into cobra when you try and fool with them.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Bruced said:


> I am not sure if it is even possible to bring back more then 100 sticks per person, so if it is being thought of call Customs before you leave. Also there is a dollar limit on items brought back, after you reach that point in value you will be accessed TAX.
> 
> Recall a man who bought a Rolex in St Thomas or some stop on our cruise ship. He put the Rolex in with his socks, tried to sell the Customs Officer he had it for years. The Box & Warranty Card were hidden in his wife luggage. The lie did not work, and he paid on the spot big duty on something Customs might have left go cheap had he declared the Rolex to start with.
> 
> This Customer Inspector are not stupid, most are not badge heavy try people. But they can turn into cobra when you try and fool with them.


The man was not very smart or he would have worn the Rolex. Stuck the warranty card in his wallet. And if questioned about the box said. I place my watch in there at night for safe keeping.:grin2:


----------



## Grimalkin (Sep 7, 2011)

bpegler said:


> Re reading my post, it does sound like I'm suggesting that he should purchase 200 customs, but I was really just trying to let him know that he had twice the number of cigars (200vs100) to play with.
> 
> Thanks for the clarification, and I agree with you.


is this new? Last time I went 50 per person was the limit tax free

https://travel.gc.ca/returning/customs/bringing-to-canada/personal-exemptions-mini-guide

Thank you for all the replies!


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Grimalkin said:


> is this new? Last time I went 50 per person was the limit tax free
> 
> https://travel.gc.ca/returning/customs/bringing-to-canada/personal-exemptions-mini-guide
> 
> Thank you for all the replies!


Apparently I replied without first clarifying the nationality of the poster. The limits I'm quoting are for US citizens. Not our neighbors to the North.

Who would have imagined that the US would have less restrictions on Cuban cigars arriving from Cuba than Canada?


----------



## scott1256ca (Jan 4, 2017)

> Who would have imagined that the US would have less restrictions on Cuban cigars arriving from Cuba than Canada?


Canadians. At least the ones who smoke cigars.


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Seems this is the latest on "loose" cigars Coming out of Cuba

According to the current Canadian Foreign Affairs Departmental Bulletin on Cuba ( the best English source ) the Cuban government will allow a limit of 20 loose cigars ( meaning out of a box ) which can be exported without any form of proof as to where you obtained these cigars. In other words they won't bother verifying if these are real or street cigars. They will also allow up to 50 cigars without proof of purchase provided they are contained in legitimate factory boxes with the authentic seals . This is where many tourists are being caught. English language pamphlets quoting Cuban Export regulations fail to make the distinction between the official 20/50 limits. These pamphlets lead the tourist to believe that up to 50 cigars can be exported regardless of where these cigars were obtained. Indeed this was the practice up until recently . But for some reason things are changing. More recently, Canadians are having their cigars confiscated if they have more than 20 loose, or any amount at all in an open box without authentic seals. To make matters worse Cuban Customs agents have been "criminalizing" Canadian tourists by not only seizing their cigars, but retaining their passports while forms are filled out, in triplicate, a process which could take up to an hour depending on how many other unsuspecting travelers are ahead of them in line.


----------



## Bruced (May 20, 2017)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> The man was not very smart or he would have worn the Rolex. Stuck the warranty card in his wallet. And if questioned about the box said. I place my watch in there at night for safe keeping.:grin2:


Honestly if the guy could afford the Rolex, he should have been honest. My neighbor is a retired Customs Officer he has stories about his 30 years working in many places. Bottom line is people try to beat the system, and the dumb ones get caught.


----------



## SBjanderson (Jul 11, 2017)

Fusion said:


> Seems this is the latest on "loose" cigars Coming out of Cuba
> 
> According to the current Canadian Foreign Affairs Departmental Bulletin on Cuba ( the best English source ) the Cuban government will allow a limit of 20 loose cigars ( meaning out of a box ) which can be exported without any form of proof as to where you obtained these cigars. In other words they won't bother verifying if these are real or street cigars. They will also allow up to 50 cigars without proof of purchase provided they are contained in legitimate factory boxes with the authentic seals . This is where many tourists are being caught. English language pamphlets quoting Cuban Export regulations fail to make the distinction between the official 20/50 limits. These pamphlets lead the tourist to believe that up to 50 cigars can be exported regardless of where these cigars were obtained. Indeed this was the practice up until recently . But for some reason things are changing. More recently, Canadians are having their cigars confiscated if they have more than 20 loose, or any amount at all in an open box without authentic seals. To make matters worse Cuban Customs agents have been "criminalizing" Canadian tourists by not only seizing their cigars, but retaining their passports while forms are filled out, in triplicate, a process which could take up to an hour depending on how many other unsuspecting travelers are ahead of them in line.


I am venturing out on a trip to Havana, I am a little worried about the "loose" cigars. I am not wanting to buy a bunch of cutom rolls but I do like to pick up a variety of singles.

So my question would be does the "loose" cigar rule only pertain to custom rolled sticks? Or does that mean if I pick up a large amount of singles(even from LCDH) that I will not be allowed to take them?

Thanks!


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

SBjanderson said:


> I am venturing out on a trip to Havana, I am a little worried about the "loose" cigars. I am not wanting to buy a bunch of cutom rolls but I do like to pick up a variety of singles.
> 
> So my question would be does the "loose" cigar rule only pertain to custom rolled sticks? Or does that mean if I pick up a large amount of singles(even from LCDH) that I will not be allowed to take them?
> 
> Thanks!


I would think if you had a receipt from a LCDH you would be ok, but, and its a big but, im not a Cuban customs agent, they may see things differently, why chance it, get your 20 customs and everything else in boxes


----------



## SBjanderson (Jul 11, 2017)

Fusion said:


> I would think if you had a receipt from a LCDH you would be ok, but, and its a big but, im not a Cuban customs agent, they may see things differently, why chance it, get your 20 customs and everything else in boxes


Im not wanting custom sticks though, I just am wanting to pick up maybe a box of something and then maybe 30 singles of various "normal" cigars. So I am curious if they view the singles like a monte #2 and such as "loose" cigars.

Or is that rule just pertaining to the custom rolled cigars?


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

SBjanderson said:


> Im not wanting custom sticks though, I just am wanting to pick up maybe a box of something and then maybe 30 singles of various "normal" cigars. So I am curious if they view the singles like a monte #2 and such as "loose" cigars.
> 
> Or is that rule just pertaining to the custom rolled cigars?


Might I gently suggest that you consider some custom rolls? I'm smoking one of Alejandro Gonzalez's right now and it's brilliant. He's the roller at the Hotel Comodoro in Havana.










I think that you can bring as many cigars back as you want. Up to 200 duty free. Just keep detailed receipts from each purchase.


----------



## SBjanderson (Jul 11, 2017)

bpegler said:


> Might I gently suggest that you consider some custom rolls? I'm smoking one of Alejandro Gonzalez's right now and it's brilliant. He's the roller at the Hotel Comodoro in Havana.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will most definitely try out some of these sticks! Thank you for the heads up on these.


----------

